# Driver for nVidia FT 730?



## byrnejb (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a host that has no onboard video and contains an Nvidia GeForce FT 730 2GB GDDR5 Low Profile P/N: 02G-P3-3733-KR video card. What driver module (if any) is required to get this to work (outside of basic vga)?


----------



## shkhln (Jun 4, 2020)

This is a GK208B (Kepler) card and thus it should work with the latest nvidia-driver.


----------

